# Bella kidded!! *Pics added!! page 3*



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so excited...and I probably won't even be home! Ligs are softer, uddering up(bigger than last year!), and babies started to postion themselves. I'm home for trips...at least two doe kids, too! But she probably won't have them early or late...I will be gone the 9th, 10, and 11th....Mom will be home though..so don't worry. :wink: Hope for at least two doe kids, but more importantly a safe delivery and healthy kids.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due the 10th!*

Good luck and I hope you are able to gets does from her!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due the 10th!*

Sounds like you will be having babies real soon! :thumbup: Best of luck with the upcoming kidding, hope you get your does! :dance:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due the 10th!*

Thanks! She still hasn't done anything yet. She'll probably wait till I leave...that is if the weather is permitting. I need to get some pics of her to show you all how big she is!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due the 10th!*

Can't wait to see those babies. :thumb:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due tomorrow! *pics of Bella added**

Neither can I! I sure hope she has at least two does!

Here are some pics of the very preggy Bella:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due tomorrow! *pics of Bella added**

Wow! Kids soon! :thumb:

ray: for two :girl: :girl: :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due tomorrow! *pics of Bella added**

O my....I can only imagine that udder on a mini...lol, I hope she gives you at least 2 does...but as low as she looks, there just may be 3 in there!

Will the udder on a "big" girl strut the way it does on a mini before they deliver?


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due tomorrow! *pics of Bella added**

Thanks for the pics! Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due tomorrow! *pics of Bella added**

I'm for trips or even quads! She had a 9lb. single kid last year that had a wide head to just like herself...so she had some troubles. So I know if she has 3 or even 4...that they should be smaller and we shouldn't have to worry about any problems!

I think most of our girls strut...but not always. Most times it's the FF's. I don't remember Bella doing it though. Her udder is scarred by mastitis, so she isn't able to milk like she should.

Oh and I wasn't able to go to my winter retreat(we're getting a lot of snow..as you can tell by the pics). So I will be here to update you all...and not leave you wondering if she kidded or not! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due tomorrow! *pics of Bella added**

she is a beautiful doe..........can't wait to see the babies


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due today! *pics of Bella added**

Well...we might have kids today! Ligs are still there, but harder to find...her udder is slightly bigger, rear legs more posty, and I believe she is positioning the kids. I seen her stretch a little and then grind her teeth. Hopefully if she kids today...it will be before dark!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due today! *pics of Bella added**

Wow she is big, I'm going to say twins at least 

Hopefully she'll go today though


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due today! *pics of Bella added**

Hope she kids for you soon. Belle my doe made me lose all sanity and finally kidded so hopefully that doesn't happen to you. ray: :girl: :girl: and maybe :baby:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due today! *pics of Bella added**

YAY!! Kiddos soon! Can't wait! Be sure to take lots of pics!! Your doe looks really nice, looks like she would be an easy milker too!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due today! *pics of Bella added**

Looks like triplets or more to me! Wishes for :girl: :girl: :baby: (we'll let her choose the last one). She's beautiful!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due today! *pics of Bella added**

No changes. She is starting to act a little "off" like they do when close. Probably no babies until tonight or tomorrow. Tomorrow being prefered...especially since it's snowing out and it keeps drifting!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

Still no babies. Though her ligs are gone...and I don't think her rear legs could get any more posty. No discharge as of yet. She's just gonna drag this out as long as possible....


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

No babies...but she is streaming goo now! Finally! Babies soon.... :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

Oh yeah! Anything yet? :coffee2:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

Let's go Bella!! :dance:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

Still no babies. That wasn't streaming goo...it was the plug.  Hehe....I think I'm just getting excited. Last time we checked on her...she was still having smaller contractions. I remember last year now....she takes forever to progress!

Gonna go out and do chores here in a few minutes....I'll give you all an update when I get back...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

come on Bella we want cute cute babies


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

Yay! Go Bella let's have some :girl: :girl: ! lol


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella's due....anyday now!*

We have one kid on the ground! A handsome little buck kid. She is by no means done...just terribly slow...just like last year. I came in because I have homework to do and I also bible quizzing practice. Hopefully there is nothing wrong with her...do you think? Well I'm going to feed the little guy here pretty soon...and I'll try to get a decent pic of him.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Congrats!! Hoe long has it been since he was born?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Lets go Bella, :leap:

What a great gift to come home to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

I would wait no more then an hour between kids -- even that is a long wait. I would go in and make sure that if there is another kid it isnt stuck.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

We have another kid...a doe this time. The buck was born around 11 and the doe kid was born around 1:30 and I still don't think she is done. The doe was not positioned very well and needed pulled. We're getting a bottle ready for the doe...and mom is going to give Bella a shot of oxytocin. Our only worry...the kid isn't positioned right and it may make it worse...then again...we have a problem if we can't get the kid out either.

Prayers please! ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Congrats on the twins, I pray that if there is another that all goes well.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

We have three now! And we believe she is done. Another buck kid. :sigh: Oh well...at least they are all healthy...we don't get to keep the doe, but that was the deal. I'll get pics in a little bit. I didn't get any homework done, but I still have to read some of Genesis for Bible quizzing practice tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

congrats on the triplets!! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Congrats on the kids!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Congratulations that is wonderful. :leap: Glad all is fine. I was a little worried about the time between the babies. That is a long time. If mine take more then 10 minutes I go check. Sounds like mom new what she was doing.
Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

Thanks! Sorry I didn't get any pics tonight....I kept forgetting the camera and then I ran out of time.

I'm a bit worried about the 1st buck. We had to pull him because he came with one leg back. We pulled a bit on the neck(didn't really want to) and the one leg that was there. I'm afraid we hurt his neck. We tried not to pull too hard...and I feel really bad. He doesn't hold up his head very high and his neck seems a bit swollen. And I do believe it bothers him. Do you suppose he'll be alright with time? Like I said I feel aweful...and I'll feel even worse if it's permanent!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Bella is kidding! FINALLY!*

You did what you had to to save him and your doe. Don't feel bad. These things happen. He may be a bit sore for a while, but hopefully it will get better. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella kidded!! *Pics coming soon!**

it is amazing what they can go through in the birth process. You had to pull him and because he is so young and nothing is fused together i am sure he will be fine. is he still eating?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Bella kidded!! *Pics coming soon!**

Thanks...that makes me feel better. 

Oh yes...he is still eating his bottle! I've never had a newborn kid eat without coming off the bottle a lot...but the first time he ate he only pulled off the bottle once! I was amazed to say the least! lol I wish they were all that easy.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bella kidded!! *Pics coming soon!**

Wow, congrats on the triplets!! :stars:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Okay...here are some pics!!

The doeling and Buck #2:









Buck #1:









And all three:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Buck #1 is doing better with his neck. You can see that it is swollen and that he doesn't have his head up very high. But he is getting better and is starting to pick his head up more. Don't know why Buck #2's eye looks weird in that first pic! lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my gosh - what cuties!!1 I can't wait to have my nubian kids running around - I just want to play with the ears!!!!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! They are so cute!!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:boy: :girl: :boy: :stars: 

They're so cute! I can't wait for my Nubian doe to kid!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh how adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are cuties, three little Bellas!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am very pleased with Rebel's first kids...and I can't wait for the rest of them to get here! :leap:


----------

